
Pictures Of Apple's First Employees - timr
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/These-Pictures-Of-Apple-s-First-Employees-Are-5096350.php
======
larrys
"And, of course, carrying and using a camera in the 1970s took a lot more
effort than it does today."

Taking pictures did not take more "effort" back in the 70's. Cameras were
small and lightweight and if you wanted to take pictures you could easily
bring a camera to work and take pictures. We are not talking the 1920's here.

What was different was you had to get the pictures developed and obviously
with the roll size (24 or 36 exposure) there was less impulse shooting unless
you had a polaroid camera (Kodak also made an instant camera). You would
certainly be less likely to take casual pictures which is why pictures would
typically be posed and setup.

~~~
WalterBright
> Taking pictures did not take more "effort" back in the 70's.

Yeah, it did. I had (and still have) a Canon AE-1 in the 70's, and it's enough
of a pain that it mostly got left on a shelf. You couldn't put it in a pocket,
it was easily damaged, and would swing around on your neck strap. You weren't
going to take it skiing, to a club, or on a date.

~~~
larrys
See now I had an AE-1 as well, which I no longer have but boy (for nostalgia)
I wish I did. I don't even remember what happened to it. I loved that camera.

But I also had smaller cameras. And I would take the cameras everywhere and
enjoyed doing so. I also had a darkroom.

That said I will agree that often I was the only person with a camera.

As far as not taking it skiing well it wasn't waterproof and I don't recall if
you could find an inexpensive waterproof housing for it or not. Agree you
wouldn't take it to a club or on a date but that was more a cultural thing
than because of the size of the camera.

I mean if you had a tiny minox camera you wouldn't have taken that to the club
or on a date either, would you?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minox](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minox)

~~~
WalterBright
I had (and still have) a Minox. It would fit in a pocket, and I'd take it many
more places.

Running it through airport security checkpoints was always entertaining, as
the inspectors would never believe it was a camera, and figured I was up to
some sort of deviated preversion.

Unfortunately, it took crappy pictures.

~~~
larrys
"Whipping out the AE-1 was all OMG he's got a camera!"

Agree 100%. And that's interesting because I find that to be the case today
and why I use an rx100ii (excellent camera by the way) vs. using a large DSLR.

I can do so much more with the rx100ii simply because it doesn't scream "I'm
taking a picture". And taking video clips obviously (which rx100 does a great
job with) is possible in places you wouldn't even think of taking a larger
professional camera regardless of the weight or the size. (That's the
"cultural" part.)

[http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Sony_Cyber-
shot_RX100_II/](http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Sony_Cyber-shot_RX100_II/)

One thing I will tell you though is that using an iphone to take videos is
great on the sly. Most people if you hold the iphone correctly don't even
realize you are shooting a video. (Next to your body and if nothing special is
going on.) So you can get things that you would never be able to do with
something that looked like a camera. What would be even better is if you could
somehow disable the display (black it out) while you are shooting.

~~~
girvo
Apples Tv spot for the holidays shows this beautifully.

------
leeoniya
i guess i should take back my "Ashton Kutcher looks nothing like Jobs" [1]

[1]
[http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/52bc94e8ecad042c356...](http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/52bc94e8ecad042c35694a05-527-459/mike_markkula_steve_jobs1.jpg)

------
tannerc
If only they knew then what a behemoth of a company they were building,
including Jobs.

I'd like to say something about how exciting it would have been to work with
Jobs in such close quarters, but I imagine it must have been more stressful
than anything.

~~~
larrys
"If only they knew"

I think though that uncertainty is part of the journey that provides
fulfillment. Not knowing is certainly part of the fun and the struggle which
gives you a daily boost.

Personally I'd hate to know in advance how good of a year I am going to have.
It's a game. Same reason nobody wants to watch a sporting event that has been
decided and has been recorded.

